# 65 Paludarium is done!!!!!!!



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

Well, after a couple of weeks of working on this project, I have finally finished it! My main goal and idea was to create a somewhat naturalistic vivarium for the amazonicus as well as trying to create something appealing to the eye. I wanted to go for a "forest floor meets river" kind of look and I think I somwhat pulled it off. I have an in-tank filter inside the black acrylic, which is accessible through an opening at the top created by eggcrate. The pump is made the same way, but is on the right side of the tank... I used a fake rock to cover it up. The tank is home to 4 juvenile ram cichlids and 1.2 amazonicus. I would like to perhaps purchase another pair or trio at the most. I have a bunch of areas for the frogs to escape if they fall in the water. I witnessed to chubby female fall in, and they are decent swimmers. They are very quick to climb onto the glass, acrylic, or wood/plants. 4' strip of 130 (10000K) and a 2' of 65 (6500K) - both Coralife.


Plant list includes:
N. pauciflora (sp?)
N. fireball x 3
N. variety (red center near tree trunk)
Tropical sheet moss (collected locally)
Philodendron scandens
Phildoendron cordatum
Philodendron cordatum "Brazil"
Type of Ivy (from Lowe's)
Nymphoides aquatica
Anubias nana
Java Fern
Rotala macranda
Rotala indica


FTS (edited a little bit to get the real color/appearence. The noise was really awful)









Waterfall









Tree Trunk









The mastermind behind the project - Can't reveal my full identity  (im about 6' for scale)


----------



## the_noobinator (Jan 14, 2007)

very nice. are you adding any fish/frogs eventually?


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

very nice. what type of wood did you use for the trunk? and how did you get your glass so clean lol. i never can get my glass clean for a good shoot


----------



## NWMusician (Apr 30, 2007)

Wow, Tyler, that is an amazing paludarium! I love amazonicus and I bet they are totally at home in there. Thnk you for sharing that with us! And btw, you are too cool for words in that picture! lol


----------



## dufus (Feb 20, 2007)

NICE!!
but, you know if you take the few inches off the bigger light and add it to the little one, i think they'd be the same size, lol.
i coudn't resist.

Amazonicus is my favorite PDF BTW>


----------



## the_noobinator (Jan 14, 2007)

the_noobinator said:


> very nice. are you adding any fish/frogs eventually?


nvm my reading comprehension is terrible. what kind of cichlids?


----------



## dufus (Feb 20, 2007)

tyler said:


> The tank is home to 4 juvenile ram cichlids


Blue rams or gold rams most likely blues though.
they're south american dwarves that aren't aggressive and are very beutifull.


----------



## the_noobinator (Jan 14, 2007)

i had a pair of GBR's once. they were the most beautiful fish i've ever had.


----------



## ebrady (Jun 14, 2007)

amazing tank! 
p.s. nice shades


----------



## johnnymo (Jul 20, 2007)

killer tank. ammys are the best and blue rams are actually my favorite cichlid. Its almost as if you built that tank for me... haha. whenever you get sick of it ill take it off your hands for you =]


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Eh, its ok.... :wink:  Good job Tyler


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

I agree, it's OK. I mean, if you like that natural/creative kinda thing. I prefer some good'ol astro turf and a fake plant or two, But yours isn't too aweful I guess.


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

DAMN that's AWESOME :shock: great work Tyler 8)


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

I like the sand. I got some sand from lowes but it's not as fine as yours. I think it looks very naturally amazon.


----------



## the_noobinator (Jan 14, 2007)

tyler, is that sand silicate-based?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

VERY nice....but you GOTTA be worried about drownings.... :shock:


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Sweet. 

All your vivs are awesome :lol:


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

Looks nice! 

I think that river section is just too bare though, you'll need to get that finished soon :wink: Maybe some big moss covered pieces of wood that looks like roots?

I might be worried about the Rams trying to eat the fallen frogs because they can be aggressive at times, have you noticed anything?

-Andrew


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys! 
*kodama16* The drywood is oak and the wet wood is malaysian driftwood.

*the_noobinator* - Yes, the sand is silicate based. I have been using this type for many years (Lowe's), and haven't noticed any negatives to it. The main fish I've used it with are Eartheaters, basically because it's real fine.

*ppayes* - To be honest, I'm not too concerned at all. These frogs are arboreal. In my observation, these frogs can swim pretty decent and are able to climb anything they come in contact with.

*a hill* - I hope to have the watersection very nice and covered as time progresses. I'll have to watch and see what the Rams do - If I feed them enough, I don't think it should be a problem. IME, They only seem to be aggressive to other fish when breeding.


----------



## hoyta (Jan 18, 2006)

*Hey*

Are you worried about the wood turning the water brown? I can't ever get away with that with Malaysian....


----------



## the_noobinator (Jan 14, 2007)

i believe most african and south american cichlids actually prefer water that has tannins from the wood in, although it makes the water less attractive.


----------



## dufus (Feb 20, 2007)

South americans do, africans like HArd, very high ph water.


----------



## the_noobinator (Jan 14, 2007)

which is where the sand comes into play.


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

great tank Tyler, you've got skills.


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks guys!
I really like the water when it has a little bit of tan color to it. Looks more natural...


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

the_noobinator said:


> which is where the sand comes into play.


The sand in the tank should be 100% neutral and inert :wink:

I would just keep an eye on the rams, they can be crazy to say the least, but I love em. Can't ever pick a pair though always go a little iffy and its always two males... :shock: (in a 10g)

-Andrew


----------



## the_noobinator (Jan 14, 2007)

depends on what type of sand he purchased.

also, with GBRS, the males have a more pronounced peach-ish/pink color behind their gills and the first 3 spines in their dorsal fin are more pronounced.


----------

